# Lost- New PFL,



## upandatom (3 Aug 2018)

Hi, 
I am trying to understand this new pension for life, 
To me, it kind of makes no sense. 

I am at 100%, multiple conditions, hearing, PTSD, Knees, Back and odd enough IT Band.....

So I have received a full pay out as of 2017-07-06, So that is 12 months since, I have had some kind of disability with VAC since 2015. Since then It has been going up due to other impairments, slow and painful processing times, (considering they were all dumped in at once, I had to go to the review board twice, and two reassessments)

I have done the math, and to be honest, at my age, 36, I could invest and make a lot more in the end then they would give me per month. I currently work for a great company from home, so that is an exception and allows me to get by majority of my impairments. 

1. Already received the max- For some resaon it shows 317000
2. Would of received (this is just from 100% in 2017-06) 14x1150 =16100 via th emonthly
3. 309000/576(amount of months estimated i live) = 536.00
4. 1150-536= 613 per month. 

Ok so, lets say 610 a month or so. 

I also read that the option is there for the lump sum still. 
This is what I want. the 350k, I could put into my RRSP etc that most of the previous payouts went to, (That and house etc) 
Or are we going to be stuck with the monthly amount, because that would be the scam right there. The 200 I have put in in the past two years, has already made me 25k plus as of January this year. 

I still work, I have to, I have two small children and a wife. 

I also receive CIA, 609 a month, as well, I haven't read anything about that being affected or rolled into some other scheme? Has anyone? Does this roll into the APSC? Seems that it might. 

Any thoughts? or am I off here? 
VAC called me and asked to set an appt in Oct with them to discuss whats happening. Any one else get this?


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2018)

You should have gotten topped up to $360K, from the 2017 max of $314K and change. Pension for life is also not a pension for life, its basically just interest on whatever Disability Award you would have gotten spread out.

You can either take the $43K and spread it out over the rest of your life, or take it as a lump sum and invest it yourself since you were already paid out.

https://indd.adobe.com/view/97f56415-a30e-4565-ad32-1046be638a04 This is from VAC and is basically your situation.


----------



## upandatom (3 Aug 2018)

My Company also gives the option for Profit Share, so every dollar amount I put into the Plan with Sunlife, they match with the Deferred profit sharing plan, so that would be an option as well. (if we meet a certain sales quota for that quarter) So I wouldn't dump it all in at once. I would space it out.


----------



## upandatom (3 Aug 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You should have gotten topped up to $360K, from the 2017 max of $314K and change. Pension for life is also not a pension for life, its basically just interest on whatever Disability Award you would have gotten spread out.
> 
> You can either take the $43K and spread it out over the rest of your life, or take it as a lump sum and invest it yourself since you were already paid out.
> 
> https://indd.adobe.com/view/97f56415-a30e-4565-ad32-1046be638a04 This is from VAC and is basically your situation.



I tried to follow that, that is where the math came from, I also remember seeing another fact sheet that broke it down to, the actual formula. 
So those that were paid out 100%, recently, are SOL? 

scam lol


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2018)

100% is a scam.


----------



## upandatom (3 Aug 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 100% is a scam.



Out of curiosity I called them just now, because my claims were in 2016/2017, I don't get a top up to the 365400, it's stuck where it is and won't change with  the scam in place.

At 107%, stuck. Nice.


----------



## Teager (3 Aug 2018)

I'm surprised that VAC has called and wants to go over everything with you in October with regards to the changes. First I've heard of VAC doing this.


----------



## upandatom (3 Aug 2018)

Teager said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that VAC has called and wants to go over everything with you in October with regards to the changes. First I've heard of VAC doing this.



I think it's also due to my file in general. I wasn't getting my CIA for a good 8 months. So I emailed everyone and their dog, PM, my MP, the leprechaun, you name it


----------

